
Show HN: Kodiak – a GitHub app to automerge pull requests - chdsbd
https://kodiakhq.com
======
chdsbd
Hello HN,

Kodiak is an open source GitHub app that can update, approve, and merge pull
requests.

At work we were getting frustrated waiting for CI to merge pull requests, so I
built Kodiak to automate this tedious work.

With Kodiak you don't need to wait for CI checks to finish, you simply add a
label and Kodiak will merge your pull request when ready. It's super helpful
when you have long running CI or "Require branches to be up to date before
merging" configured via GitHub branch protection.

It's really simple to get started:
[https://kodiakhq.com/docs/quickstart](https://kodiakhq.com/docs/quickstart)

github repo:
[https://github.com/chdsbd/kodiak](https://github.com/chdsbd/kodiak)

